# Phòng ngủ của Ngọc Trinh



## Xinh (11 Tháng mười một 2012)

*Căn  phòng với hai gam màu trắng, tím được nữ người mẫu đích thân chăm chút,  là nơi cất giữ vô số đồ hiệu, mỹ phẩm, quần áo, phụ trang.*









 	Màu sắc chủ đạo của căn phòng Ngọc Trinh là  trắng. Tuy nhiên, những chiếc rèm cửa màu tím làm nét chấm phá khiến cho  căn phòng có nét dịu dàng.










 	Chiếc giường của Ngọc Trinh với hàng chục chiếc  gối lớn nhỏ tạo cảm giác thoải mái mỗi khi người đẹp nghỉ ngơi. Bộ drap  trải giường được cô đặt mua từ nước ngoài.










 	Một góc nhỏ trong phòng là chiếc máy tính giúp  Ngọc Trinh theo dõi tin tức hàng ngày và xem những bộ ảnh thời trang mà  cô thực hiện.










 	Những chiếc túi hàng hiệu không thể thiếu trong  bộ sưu tập của nữ người mẫu. Cô đặc biệt yêu thích túi xách. Mỗi lần đi  công tác hay lưu diễn, cô đều tự thưởng cho mình những chiếc túi duyên  dáng đủ màu sắc.










 	Tủ quần áo của người đẹp được sắp xếp khá khoa học, thuận tiện cho cô chọn đồ mỗi khi ra ngoài.










 	Căn phòng của Ngọc Trinh có hai tủ quần áo lớn với cả trăm bộ đồ dự tiệc, đồ ngày thường.










 	Tủ trang điểm của cô khá đơn giản. Thường ngày, cô cũng ít trang điểm để giữ làn da được sạch.










 	Những đôi giày đế đỏ được nữ người mẫu yêu thích và dành nguyên một chiếc kệ lớn để trưng bày.


Theo VNE


----------

